

 Is Chess a game of skill or game of chance? How much? - ibsathish
http://chess.stackexchange.com/questions/4743/is-chess-a-game-of-skill-or-game-of-chance-how-much

======
ergoproxy
Neither... Chess is not a game of skill. Nor is it a game of chance. _Chess is
a game of memorization_ \-- Memorize all the opening books, all solved end-
games, and every famous historical game ever played, and you too can be a
great chess player!

David Sirlin has a chess variant called "Chess 2: The Sequel" that uses a
three-pronged solution to chess's problem of over-reliance on memorization:

(1) Pick 1-of-6 opening armies: This deals with the problem of memorized
opening books.

(2) Mid-line invasion: You win if your King crosses the mid-line of the board.
This new victory condition deals with the problem of memorized end-games.

(3) Dueling: Instead of simply capturing a piece, players use a double-blind
bidding mechanic with a scarce resource called "stones" to decide the victor.
This makes a good memory even less advantageous.

Sirlin's website is here: [http://www.sirlingames.com/products/chess-2-print-
and-play](http://www.sirlingames.com/products/chess-2-print-and-play)

